# Looking for some one who is running that tractor tire



## fathead (Nov 13, 2005)

Is any one running the TRACTOR tire that was advertising last year on this site. 

How is it work do you have # for them. 

Is any one in MN running one how is it working. 


Thanks Matt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess not.

You got a link or something so we know what you are talking about?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think he is talking about that BAT wing thing, that was around on here last winter.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he is talking about the Big Ass Tire, or the loader tire converted to a push box


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahhh. ............


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rc2505;1142657 said:


> I think he is talking about that BAT wing thing, that was around on here last winter.


"BAT wing thing" - They should change the name to that!:laughing:

Here - http://www.snowdozerbat.com/


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I liked the whole BAT wing thing, lol. I just couldn't remember any thing of the name other than BAT, so I improvised on the rest.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

My xBIL used to do that with cow poop.
You could say it was a $#!TTY job :laughing:

Chad


----------



## fathead (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for for the right name!!!

Matt


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

That is hilarious he is actually trying to sell that? I can agree, at least he found a use for old loader tires! How mush is he trying to sell that thing for I couldn't find pricing.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

On a 1500 cow operation we used it to scrape the alleys. When it snowed out we had about a big box store area to plow that was pretty much all gravel. It worked much better then the snowbucket we used as the material bucket. I didnt get a chance to use it on concrete or blacktop but for gravel it was top notch.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cotter;1144217 said:


> My xBIL used to do that with cow poop.
> You could say it was a $#!TTY job :laughing:
> 
> Chad





shooterm;1148205 said:


> On a 1500 cow operation we used it to scrape the alleys. When it snowed out we had about a big box store area to plow that was pretty much all gravel. It worked much better then the snowbucket we used as the material bucket. I didnt get a chance to use it on concrete or blacktop but for gravel it was top notch.


Farmers have been doing this for YEARS.



paponte;1148059 said:


> That is hilarious he is actually trying to sell that? I can agree, at least he found a use for old loader tires! How mush is he trying to sell that thing for I couldn't find pricing.


Actually I think its an awsome concept....and it works well.....He just wants WAY too much. My buddy has made a few of these for SS's & large ag tractors, for a fraction of the cost. I want to say his("BATMAN") pricing was as much, if not more, than what a guy could go out and get a comparable sized rubber edge protech for. Like I said, I think its a good tool, but IMO the attraction should be the "cost" over a typical rubber edge pusher.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to admit that this idea intrigues me. someday when i have some time i'm gonna have to pick up a quicktach plate, tire, and some steel and maybe slap one of these together.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a buddy that built one...They burned throught 6 or 7 cutting wheels on the hot saw just getting the tire in half and the quartering one half of that. Its pretty heavy and works surprisingly well. I can get pics if you guys want,


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes - please do. I'd like to see how he rigged it up


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Will do, They rigged it ti fit a truck mount that they built for a truck with central hydro and it will also pin to a skidster plate. Ill try to run by tomorrow and grab a couple pics. 
Do you have your tire yet?


----------

